# Thinkpad X40 - boot panic error: bad sid_name (error=17, si_name=agpgart)



## Pedrito (May 16, 2021)

Hi.
I'm trying to boot the laptop Thinkpad X40 with FreeBSD and I have a recurrent issue, regardless of the FreeBSD version tried (10-13).

At booting I get systematically a boot panic error as indicated in the subject.

I have tried to set the booting variables in menu 3  - as indicated elsewhere in the forum.

```
set hint.agp.1.disable=1
boot
```
but the error is recurrent.

Linux distributions can nonetheless boot the system correctly.
I wonder if someone has found a work around. 
Thanks for the feedback.

Pedro


----------



## GKodi (Nov 22, 2022)

Hi,

I am also having the same issue with my Thinkpad X40. I use FreeBSD for my daily work. I also tried to install FreeBSD to ThinkPad X40, since I love FreeBSD. But I could not install it and ended up installing NetBSD. It works fine but I really want to install FreeBSD to have the same OS for all machines.
Looking forward to any suggestions.
Thank you so much in advance.

Kodi


----------

